# FaeryBee Flock Playtime Fun



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*FaeryBee Flock Playtime Fun 


Scooter

Hey who is that handsome bird down there?


Mmmmm, this carpet is nice and cushy on my tootsies!


Skipper

What is he doing? Does he have something good over there?


Good thing I saw him before he ate it all!


Hey, Skip! It looks like Mom bought us a new little red wagon!


C'mere Scooter - you have a feather sticking up. I'll fix it for you.


Peachy

I need to have some of this millet too, you know.


Hey you two - who said you could play with MY wagon?


We hope you are all having a good day!
Thanks for looking out our pictures.
:wave:
​*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*They are looking gorgeous as always Deb!!  I especially love the last one *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awwww, thanks Lindsey!

I had to take that particular picture really quickly and then get Peachy away from the budgies.

Skipper is determined to get right in Peachy's face and Peachy wants none of that . 
I simply can NOT let Peachy near Skipper and Scooter for more than the second it takes to get a picture. *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

They are adorable!!  Skipper is handsome as always, Scooter is no longer a baby and Peachy is beautiful! I love the 3rd picture that he is claiming his vehicle!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Despina!

Peachy thinks everything (including me) belongs ONLY to him. *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks, Despina!
> 
> Peachy thinks everything (including me) belongs ONLY to him. *


hahaha! he is a demanding little fellow, isn't he?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Skipper sounds just like Chip  no personal boundaries!! 

Great pictures *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What a great treat it is to see your two youngest boys and momma's little ray of sunshine, Peachy! 
I see the red wagon is a favourite among them, or is it what's inside?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



hahaha! he is a demanding little fellow, isn't he? 

Click to expand...

 "Demanding" is putting it mildly. I refer to him as the "big bird in charge" :laughing:



BirdCrazyJill said:



Skipper sounds just like Chip  no personal boundaries!! 

Great pictures 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jill -- You are correct, Peachy has no boundaries and thinks he "rules the roost". 



aluz said:



What a great treat it is to see your two youngest boys and momma's little ray of sunshine, Peachy! 
I see the red wagon is a favourite among them, or is it what's inside? 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, aluz! I think the "goodies" inside were the true enticement.  I'm not above using whatever it takes to get them used to a new toy. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, cuteness overload! Gisele is just swooning over her price charming Scooter, while Betty and Princess always fancies Skipper. 

And lookit our Peachie-poo being his peachy self and the three little amigos fancying their new Red Flyer  :thumbsup:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

The lovebird is just precious!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, cuteness overload! Gisele is just swooning over her price charming Scooter, while Betty and Princess always fancies Skipper.
> 
> And lookit our Peachie-poo being his peachy self and the three little amigos fancying their new Red Flyer  :thumbsup:


*Scooter would love for Gisele to come join him to play on the little red wagon. :lovers:

Skipper says he thought Queen Betty was married to King Chewie and Princess to Lord Artoo so he's a wee bit confused but very appreciative of their admiration all the same. 

Peachy is definitely as peachy as ever!! 

Thanks for your comments. :hug:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



The lovebird is just precious!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Heidi. Peachy is told he's precious on several times a day -- I think it's gone to his head! *


----------



## DustyAndGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

Scooter, Skipper and Peachy all have beautiful colors  I love the picture of them on the little red wagon...cuteness overload :laughing2:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww that is so cute every . Every birdie is looking fantastic. Deb you must be very proud of them all... Peachy is also so adorable to. And I love there little cart where did you get it from.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like skipper is resting from his big adventures


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


DustyAndGreen said:



Scooter, Skipper and Peachy all have beautiful colors  I love the picture of them on the little red wagon...cuteness overload :laughing2:

Click to expand...

 Thank you Joanna -- the last picture is my favorite as well. 



LynandIndigo said:



Awww that is so cute every . Every birdie is looking fantastic. Deb you must be very proud of them all... Peachy is also so adorable to. And I love there little cart where did you get it from.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lyn. I wanted a "Radio Flyer Wagon" for the boys and found several different 'models' on Amazon.



kcladyz said:



Looks like skipper is resting from his big adventures

Click to expand...

 You're right, Heidi. Even super-heros need some down time! *


----------



## Sproot (Aug 18, 2014)

Always love your adorable flock and captions


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*They are all so adorable *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice pics Deb...Peachy and the boys are looking fine...


----------



## skittle (Jun 2, 2014)

I love Skipper! I think I would have to sneak him out in my pocket- he's gorgeous! Look at his little face and bright blue colouring. Awwww.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*FaeryBee*

Great pics. the youngsters are growing up fast. Peachy is my forever sweetheart. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

That is so cute. Great pictures of beautiful birds enjoying themselves. Love that little red wagon!!!! Where in the world did you find it?


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Adorable! I love the subtitles, lol.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


eduardo said:



They are all so adorable 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee!



jonah said:



Nice pics Deb...Peachy and the boys are looking fine...

Click to expand...

 Thank you!



skittle said:



I love Skipper! I think I would have to sneak him out in my pocket- he's gorgeous! Look at his little face and bright blue colouring. Awwww.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jo! Skipper is a little character as well as being a cutie. 



Jo Ann said:



Great pics. the youngsters are growing up fast. Peachy is my forever sweetheart. Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

Peachy says "Thank you, Miss Jo Ann!! xoxox" :hug:



Mikey Did It said:



That is so cute. Great pictures of beautiful birds enjoying themselves. Love that little red wagon!!!!  Where in the world did you find it?

Click to expand...

 Thank you. You can find miniature Radio Flyer Wagons on Amazon. 



Cozette said:



Adorable! I love the subtitles, lol.

Click to expand...

  Thanks!*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my giddy aunt! That little wagon with the three of them around it is adorable! How absolutely cute they all are. Thanks for sharing and your witty subtitles.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Love the pictures, Deb, and they are so beautiful, all of them!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I am in total love with peachy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Sproot said:



Always love your adorable flock and captions 

Click to expand...

 Aww, thanks, Karen. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Oh my giddy aunt! That little wagon with the three of them around it is adorable! How absolutely cute they all are. Thanks for sharing and your witty subtitles.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Madonna!



Vargur said:



Love the pictures, Deb, and they are so beautiful, all of them!

Click to expand...

 I'm glad you enjoyed them, Elma, thank you! 



kcladyz said:



I am in total love with peachy

Click to expand...

 Oh, Peachy is quite the Casanova. Once he captures your heart - he never lets go!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Such an Outstanding flock you have, Deb! The pictures are adorable, and, as usual, your captions bring a smile or a chuckle every time. Thanks for the invite!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Ollie -- I'm glad you enjoyed them. *


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

They are all so pretty and spoiled! I love it. Where did you find that little Radio Flyer? That is so cute


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you, April. I got the little wagon through Amazon. *


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

Great pics! That little wagon is the cutest thing


----------

